# After Market shift knob



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has tried to just tap the stock shift rod to accept an aftermarket shift knob like a hurst t handle? Thought I would give it a try before forking over $400 for a hunk of metal. I know just putting a short shifter would do it but kids kinda suck the $$ out of ya.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I took mine off and took a 8 ball (from a pool table) and put that on. Looks cool to me.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

On a Black GTO, it would definitely look cool.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

tnamotorsports on ebay sells a stick with treads for about $25 shipped.i have 1 with a hurst pistol grip knob feels nice


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I bought a t-bar knob from Summit. Love it. IT is made of aluminum and gets pretty hot in the summer. Great look though.


----------



## bilivegas (Feb 1, 2008)

*Shift knob*

my stock shift knob in my 05 started to chip and lose its finish, so I replaced it with a Titanium ball style weighted shifter, and it mounts like most aftermarket knobs, with three threaded allen key bolts in the bottom of the handle. I then used the rubber gasket from the stock piece, and zip tied the boot to it from the inside, then when re assembled, The boot comes right up to the bottom of the handle, and is tight enough to keep transmission heat from rising into the car. Looks and shifts great, and shorthened the height of the shifter by an inch or so.


----------

